# Proyectos de Automatizacion.



## cgregg (Mar 1, 2009)

Que tal?
soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica y estoy en un curso de automatizacion.  Quisiera que alguien me pudiera ayudar en realizar un proyecto de automatizacion.    tengo 2 posibles proyectos pero quisiera un poco de ayuda ya que estoy empezando a utilizar los PLC.    mis 2 propuestas son:   1- Car Wash automatizado.    2- Trituradora de Papel con Briqueteadora.

Si alguien tuviese alguna idea de como realizar cualquiera de estos 2 proyectos, estaria muy agradecido ya que cualquier idea seria perfecta.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 3, 2009)

Amigo , se necesita mas información , por ejemplo en el Car wash automatico , que quieres que haga , en funcion de esto se definiran entradas y salidas , transductores necesarios etc


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 4, 2009)

Se necesitasaber mas acerca del proceso y que se quiere automatizar , asi se podrian definir entradas y salidas del PLC, y sus caracteristicas , trasductores necesarios , etc ,


----------



## cgregg (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola, soy yo nuevamente.    tienen mucha razon porque no esta toda la información necesaria.     Les cuento que pienso realizar el Car Wash como proyecto!.     Basicamente quiero realizar este proyecto en forma de maqueta, aproximadamente de 1.5m x 1m.   Quiero usar neumatica para poder aprender a utilizar electrovalvulas, trabajar con presion de aire etc.etc.  tambien quiero utilizar sensores de proximidad, y utilizar motores para mover alguna banda de transporte en donde estara el vehiculo y los diferentes cepillos para la limpieza de los vehiculos.

Mi idea talvez seria la simulacion ha escala de como realizar un car wash automatizado!  tengo varios pistones (cilindros) para poner en practica la neumatica!, tambien tengo motores a Pasos, como tambien sensores de densidad y proximidad y un bloque de electrovalvulas neumaticas.   lo que tendria que comprar seria un PLC el cual controlaria todas las funciones basicas de limpieza del car wash.
Por ejemplo:
- Una banda de transporte que ingresaria el automovil hacia adentro del car wash.
- Ya el carro adentro del car wash, quisiera subir una plataforma en donde estaria suspendido el vehiculo para una mejor limpieza. (usar neumatica)

Funciones basicas:
- Ya el carro situado en una posicion correcta quisiera aplicarle agua por medio de mangueras. (La verdad no tengo idea con que controlar la presion del agua o que mecanismo utilizar para poder aplicarle agua directamente al carro en forma de lluvia o en forma de presion a chorro).

- De la misma forma en la que se aplicaria agua, quisiera aplicarle una solucion quimica (jabon).

- Ya estando el carro mojado y con jabon, quisiera utilizar algun mecanismo para limpiarlo por ejemplo algun cepillo que girara al rededor del carro a manera que quedase limpio el vehiculo.

- Luego aplicarle agua nuevamente.

- Ya estando limpio el carro usaria un sistema de secado. (por ejemplo como una secadora de pelo.... un ventilador una resistencia a manera de generar aire caliente para un secado rapido).

- Estando limpio y seco el vehiculo, bajaria la plataforma en donde esta el vehiculo y pondria nuevamente a hechar andar una banda de transporte para que conduzca el vehiculo hacia afuera del car wash. por supuesto esto seria el fin del proceso.
- Tambien quisiera implementarle una especie de panel en donde mostraria el proceso de limieza (por medio de luces indicadoras).
- Un Control de Parada de emergencia, Control de Reinicio General, Control de abortar toda accion y conducir el vehiculo hacia afuera del car wash.

Puede que lo describa muy facil, pero como les digo quisiera que me ayudaran a darme ideas de como poder realizar este proyecto de automatizacion. tengo varios componentes en mi poder como por ejemplo: electovalvulas neumaticas, cilindros neumaticos, sensores de proximidad (magneticos), sensores de densidad, fotodetectores, motores a pasos.

Mis preguntas: 
- Que PLC puedo comprar que no sea tan grande ni costoso como para hechar andar este proyecto?
- Conque aplico agua y jabon al vehiculo?
- Existe algun software de simulacion de PLC's para poderlo realizar primero en computadora?

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar a mejorar todo el proceso antes descrito, los componentes a utilizar y mejorar esta idea, seria de muchisima ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 24, 2009)

estoy de viaje pero te enviare en unpar de dias cuando regrese  un resumen de los pasos y veremos las caracteristicas del PLC y los sensores requeridos para el proyecto , se supone que tenemos el sistema mecanico , transportador , muelas de agarre , motores , y los  equipos y accesorios necesarios del cual comentaremos , para hacer un sistema sencillo de automatizacion para este sistema 
Saludos 
Caribe


----------



## miller2009 (May 5, 2009)

yo creo primeros tienes que definir cuatro preguntas que son basica de realizarlo.

1. cual es fin de tu proyecto.
2. es viable de realizarlo.
3. cual son los objetivos que quiero cumplir.
4. retro alimentación del proyecto.


Mira quiero ser objetivo contigo , hay muchas cosas que puedes realizar, pero creo que tienes que apuntar en donde mejor te pueda desarrollar cualquier proyecto se evalua primero  y la idea es que te pueda servir para mas adelante.

mira  mas que el plc, el diseño mecanico y estructural , engranaje va a signicar mucho trabajo de corte trazar y modificar que tiene que estar dispuesto arealizarlo.

te aconsejo que te puedas complementar con un mecanico para el tema engranaje motor , acoplamiento , alguien que te pueda ayudar con estructura,material , uniones,diseño.

por ejemplo el ocupar un motor paso a paso el control se hace dificil  y generalmente las marcas de plc trabajan con modulos especiales que se incorporan en modulos espandible que permiten mover el motor por allen braley atraves de micrologix 1500 incorpora un modulo llamado amci que es compatible con el motor marca amci el costo de trabajar con esta marca es carisimo, es por esta razon el evaluar con anterioridad el proyecto.

otro ejemplo las salida motores,secadores, luces tiene considerarse sisitema aislación de señal para proteger targetas.

otro ejemplo el trabajar con aire para mover valvula direccionales tiene un costo importante las valvula son elevado el valor smc,festo entre otas ademas el compresor.

sugiero que definas la disponibilidad y lo que puedas tener y conseguirte para realizarlo yo estoy dispuesto a orientarte y ayudarte de verdad


----------



## Hunterex (Jun 17, 2009)

Que tal amigos! de ante mano mi caluroso saludo para todos los integrantes de este tema, soy estudiante de electronica y me dedico a optimizar sistemas de controles industriales y automatizacion, he realizado muchos controles tanto de relematica como PLC, pero solo he trabajado con el LOGO! de SIEMENS, cada vez estoy aumentando el nivel de los programas para el LOGO! segun sea las necesidades de la maquina  he notado que pierde presicion, quisiera reemplazar el LOGO por el S7 que es un PLC mas versatil, le agradeceria si me dijeran en que pagina puedo descargar alguna demoversion y/o tutorial para conocer los principios de funcionamiento del S7.
Desde luego estoy a la orden para cualquier duda que tengan sobre el LOGO!
Muchas gracias...


----------



## Jlozano (Jun 30, 2009)

Que tal Hunterex, lamentablemente el s7 no cuenta con demos ya que utilizan llaves para poder utilizar el software por ahi en algunas páginas podrás encontrar o bajar el software pero la licencia para utilizarlo si está dificil, si te sirve de algo y quieres seguir manejando otros plcs, pues si tu deseas te puedo compartir un demo que tengo pero para los s200. 

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex (Jun 30, 2009)

Que tal jlozano! muy agradecido por tu respuesta, en realidad lo que quiero es aprender a usar otro tipo de plc, pues veo que el LOGO está muy limitado y precisamente hablo del simatic porque alguien me dijo que al igual que el logo son sencillo de programar, solo que no conozco el software para realizar y/o simular el programa, ni conozco programacion con lenguajes complicados, me gustaria mucho conseguir programar alguno con escalera o bloques de funciones, y de verdad te agradeceria mucho que me facilitaras el demo.
P.D: hace un tiempo descargue un keygen que supuestamente funciona para activar muchisimos software de programacion de siemens, deja que lo revise con calma y si lo necesitas estamos a la orden....
Muchos saludos...


----------



## mizashi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola:

El logo es lo más básico de siemens, es un pequeño autómata para hacer 4 cositas. El siguiente paso sería una CPU S7-200 que utiliza el software Micro-WIN. Esta ya es un poco más complicada y puedes hacer muchisimas aplicaciones (dependiendo del modelo tendrás un limite de tarjetas para poder conectar al bastidor). Y por último tenemos los S7-300, son los más vendidos de siemens, pero también son más difíciles de programar y hay que tener unos conocimientos medios.

También existe la familia S7-400 pero es muy cara y solo se utiliza en instalaciones realmente importantes como centrales nucleares y cosas así. 

Desde hace un tiempo se ha puesto de moda la periferia descentralizada, en siemens están la ET200 y la más común es la ET200S, que puede ser con o sin entradas, le puedes acoplar módulos igual que al S7-200 y s7-300, y la puedes comprar incluso con CPU integrada es decir como si fuera una S7-300 pero en descentralizado.

Se me olvidaba, el S7-300, S7-400 y las ET200 se programan con el Step7 de siemens.

Saludos


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 1, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigo  mizashi! estoy investigando mucho sobre el tema, he encontrado mucha teoria y manuales, estoy tratando de tener alguna base para sacarle mejor provecho a un curso que pienso hacer (aunque será a nivel basico porque los mas avanzado son muy costosos), , segun tu experiencia cuales de estos modelos podria ser un buen comienzo para mi tomando en cuenta que antes dije que solo he programado en escalera y bloques de funciones, aparte, prefiero los siemens porque  acá son mas accesibles, facil de encontrar y mas economicos que otros.
Nuevamente muchas gracias y saludos...


----------



## Jlozano (Jul 1, 2009)

Que tal Hunterex si me pasas tu correo te puedo hacer llegar el demo para el s200 ya que no lo puedo adjuntar en esta pagina por el tamaño del software saludos.


----------



## gcuzco (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola   mizashi observo que mencionaste los ET200S quisiera saber cual es la diferencia con los S7 tanto en funciones y costo. Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## rjvp86 (Jul 6, 2009)

Epale Hunterex, mira si gustas un programa y modelo diferente de Plc's te recomiendo el Gmwin 4.0, es bueno y facil de utilizar para aplicaciones industriales, contiene varios tipos de programacion, este programa es el que utilizan los Plc LG de la serie GM.


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 6, 2009)

Que tal hermano rjvp86!  Muchas gracias por tu recomendacion, voy a buscar información sobre este tipo de plc, supongo que debe ser mas accesible que los simatic. Como antes comente, estoy tratando aprender algo mas que el logo! aparte he obtenido muy buena información de los foristas de este tema como, Jlozano, mizashi y ahora tú, quiero aprender bastante para poder instalar y programar yo mismo, y bueno! poco a poco me he ido metiendo  en el asunto, quisiera tambien mantener constante comunicacion con todos ustedes, para de esa manera tratar de ayudarnos unos a otros compartiendo nuestras experiencias, consejos en fin todo lo necesario para mantenernos bien informaciónrmados.
P.D: Amigo rjvp86, De que parte de Venezuela eres? y a que te dedicas?
Muchos saludos para todos...


----------



## zamar (Jul 13, 2009)

Hunterex dijo:
			
		

> Que tal hermano rjvp86!  Muchas gracias por tu recomendacion, voy a buscar información sobre este tipo de plc, supongo que debe ser mas accesible que los simatic. Como antes comente, estoy tratando aprender algo mas que el logo! aparte he obtenido muy buena información de los foristas de este tema como, Jlozano, mizashi y ahora tú, quiero aprender bastante para poder instalar y programar yo mismo, y bueno! poco a poco me he ido metiendo  en el asunto, quisiera tambien mantener constante comunicacion con todos ustedes, para de esa manera tratar de ayudarnos unos a otros compartiendo nuestras experiencias, consejos en fin todo lo necesario para mantenernos bien informaciónrmados.
> P.D: Amigo rjvp86, De que parte de Venezuela eres? y a que te dedicas?
> Muchos saludos para todos...




Yo estoy en caracas y trabajo con Rockwell automation, si te interesa alguna practica con nuestro software, te lo podemos ofrecer y a su vez podemos darte mayor información de nuestros productos los cuales se utilizam mucho en nuestra industria, ademas que son de muy facil manejo y configuración.


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 13, 2009)

Mis saludos amigo zamar! si estoy interesado en conocer  pero, en este momento estoy investigando mucho sobre la teoria puesto que es prioridad, no quiero iniciar algun curso sin tener  previo nivel de conocimientos, ahora bien! dentro del paquete de aprendisaje que me ofreces, que incluyes? Y por favor! si está a tu alcance me podrias facilitar alguna información basica de los PLC´s que ofreces.
Muchos saludos para todos...


----------



## zamar (Jul 15, 2009)

Puedes acercarte a nuestras oficinas en caracas (la trinidad) y hablamos mejor del tema, ya que nosotros tenemos muchos demos que puedes utilizar en alguna aplicación en especial, asi como un simulador del PLC.

En cuanto a la información, te envio anexo, información tecnica del diseño y operación de los mismos


----------



## Hunterex (Jul 15, 2009)

Que tal! bueno amigo zammar, Muchas gracias tendré en cuenta tu invitacion, mientras tanto no me comprometo todavia, pues acabo de registrar una empresa y como tu sabras la primera etapa siempre es la mas dificil, esperaré a estabilizarme para contactarte, pero bueno! ya sabes que estoy interesado y a corto o mediano plazo estaré por alla para conocerles directamente.
Muchos saludos para todos...


----------



## cgregg (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola como estan?

Tengo una pregunta alguien sabe como utilizar estos sensores de temperatura sht71 y el sht11.

Sera que se pueden utilizar estos sensores en un PLC S7 200 ???

Quiero realiar una practica de como sensar temperatura con un automata.


Gracias.
SALUDOS.


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 5, 2009)

hasta ahora veo este tema, y se escucha bastante interesante. lastima de hace algunos meses, pero me gustaria saber en que quedo


----------

